# any one looking for shrimp saw this on craigslist



## fishyjoe24 (May 18, 2010)

I think some one was looking for crystal shrimp the other day. I saw this one craigslist.

http://dallas.craigslist.org/dal/for/3294682086.html

Selling Red and Black crystal shrimps only.

10 random crystal shrimps *5 red and 5 blacks* for $25

15 random crystal shrimps *7 red and 8 blacks* for $30

Also a sandwich bag of moss give away for $5

please pick up only and schedule a head of time, please email me, thank you.

seems like a good deal.


----------



## dudebro (Sep 23, 2012)

Email sent. Thanks for the heads up.


----------

